# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Jak zacząć leczenie osoby posiadającej silne lęki i manię prześladowczą

## Irek1958

Dzień dobry.
Jestem kuzynem osoby (Cioci) mieszkające samotnie według mnie ciężko chorej psychicznie. Ciocia nie utrzymuje kontaktów z nikim z rodziny oprócz mnie, gdyż przez lata w czasie rozwoju jej choroby uznała ich za śmiertelnych wrogów.
Ma bardzo silną manie prześladowczą polegającą na tym że cały czas ktoś ją śledzi jeżeli zobaczy osobę na ulicy, która jej nie spodoba się potrafi biegiem uciekać. Od kilku miesięcy widzi węże w swoim mieszkaniu nie wchodzi do jednego pokoju gdyż są tam węże. Ma straszny bałagan w domu gdyż uważa że lepiej będzie słyszeć węże gdy będą przesuwać się po rozrzuconych foliach i papierkach.  Potrafi całą noc przesiedzieć na stołku w kuchni gdy poczuje węża w pokoju w którym śpi.  Ostatnio w bloku w którym mieszka robiono wymianę liczników energii elektrycznej i kuto na zewnątrz ściany od kuchni ona uznała że przekuto się jej do domu i że podrzucono jej węża do kuchni i przyjechała do Nas i nie chce wrócić do domu. Gdy jest u nas nie chce się położyć do spania tylko śpi siedząc w fotelu prawie się nie myje nie chce rozebrać się z bluz w których chodzi. Pamięć ma dobrą od kilkudziesięciu lat pisze wiersze.  W czasie rozmowy  mówimy jej że jest chora że to wszystko jest jej wymysłem ale ona tego nie przyjmuje. Ciocia nie chodzi do lekarza wszystkich uznaje za wrogów. Proponujemy jej aby przeniosła się do domu starców. Ale nawet gdyby się na to zgodziła ale jeżeli nie będzie leczona to ucieknie z takiego miejsca od razu, bo uzna że ją chcą otruć lu coś podobnego. 
Jak można taką osobę zmusić do leczenia jeżeli nie zagraża nikomu.I czy są takie miejsca gdzie miała by opiekę psychiatry.
Proszę o odpowiedź.
Irek1958

----------


## profesorpitupitu

Czyżby schiza??   
   Początek zaburzenia występuje najczęściej we wczesnej dorosłości, dotykając 0,4-0,6%  populacji. Diagnozę stawia się na podstawie wywiadu z pacjentem, a także na podstawie zaobserwowanego zachowania. Wykrycie schizofrenii nie jest możliwe za pomocą współcześnie dostępnych badań laboratoryjnych.  Z uwagi jednak na możliwe rozwinięcie na podłożu organicznych schorzeń mózgu zaburzeń o obrazie podobnym do schizofrenii, należy je wykluczyć. Kryteria diagnostyczne ICD-10 nie pozwalają także rozpoznać schizofrenii u osób z upośledzeniem umysłowym oraz przebytymi poważnymi urazami mózgu.
Wyniki badań wskazują na to, że w patogenezie tego zaburzenia mają znaczenie czynniki genetyczne, wczesne warunki środowiskowe, procesy socjologiczne i neurobiologiczne. Aktualne badania psychiatryczne są skoncentrowane na neurobiologii, lecz nie udało się odnaleźć konkretnej przyczyny organicznej. Fuller Torrey wystąpił z hipotezą że schizofrenia jest powiązana z infekcją wirusową przebytą przez pacjenta w pierwszych miesiącach życia.

Z wielu względów (m. innymi historycznych) kryteria rozpoznawania schizofrenii są różne. W praktyce stosowane są 4 podejścia klasyfikacyjne – dwa historyczne (objawy opisane przez Bleulera oraz klasyfikacja Schneidera) oraz 2 skodyfikowane – DSM i ICD. Zastosowanie tych klasyfikacji wykazuje pewne zróżnicowanie – klasyfikacja ICD jest oficjalną i wymagana w Polsce. DSM jest używana raczej w badanych naukowych. Podejścia historyczne nie mają statusu "oficjalnego" – są jedynie pomocnym narzędziem dla diagnosty.
!!!  Rozpoznanie opiera się na wywiadzie zebranym od pacjenta, a także nieprawidłowościach w zachowaniu dostrzeżonych przez członków rodziny, przyjaciół lub współpracowników oraz objawach spostrzeżonych przez psychiatrę, pracownika socjalnego, psychologa klinicznego lub innego klinicystę. Do rozpoznania schizofrenii muszą być spełnione określone kryteria, w których uwzględnia się obecność i długości trwania konkretnych objawów. Psychozy przypominające schizofrenię, lecz trwające krócej noszą nazwę zaburzeń schizofrenicznych !!!
Osoba która cierpi na schizofrenie, może mieć halucynacje, omamy, zwidy, omamy(wzrokowe słuchowe) Napisałeś, że widzi węże i je słyszy(rozrzuciła śmieci by ich zlokalizować). Ucieka przed ludźmi. Na twoim miejscu dokładnie wczytałbym się w dział schizofrenii (w googlach znajdziesz odpowiednią game informacji). Przeanalizuje jeszcze raz wszystko dokładnie, porównaj, sprawdź co pasuje co nie. Będziesz pewny  :Smile:

----------


## Malwina56

Tutaj trzeba zwrócić się do specjalisty, samemu się nic nie zrobi. Ja chodzę do Izabeli Zduńczyk-Bogiel z psychologgia-plus . Gdyby ne to, czułabym się znacznie gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzi węże... A jak u niej z wiarą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja cierpiałam na ataki lęku parę miesięcy. Nie wiedziałam co się ze mna dzieje, miała dziwne mysli, że zwariowałam. To było straszne... bałam się wychodzić z domu ale jak już wyszłam to cały czas myslałam o tym czy zaraz lęk mnie nie złapie. Dalej tak nie mogłam żyć...wóz albo przewóz. Zapisałam się do psychologa w placówce Medis w Katowicach Szeptyckiego 1. Jestem w połowie terapii ale czuję się o niebo lepiej bo wiem skąd się te leki biorą.

----------

